# Tonights pitch!



## Canoman1 (Oct 20, 2016)

Not wild but gorgeous!


----------



## Robmac (Oct 20, 2016)

Is that the site at Glencoe village?


----------



## Canoman1 (Oct 20, 2016)

*Hi*



Robmac said:


> Is that the site at Glencoe village?



Hi 
Its Cashel campsite, Rowardennan

Theres a row of pitches right on the waters edge.


----------



## Robmac (Oct 20, 2016)

Canoman1 said:


> Hi
> Its Cashel campsite, Rowardennan
> 
> Theres a row of pitches right on the waters edge.



Thought not.


----------



## Robmac (Oct 20, 2016)

Just googled it. Nice!

I must have passed it a few times before now!


----------



## Robmac (Oct 20, 2016)

.......In fact. I've delivered benches to the hotel there!


----------



## Crezy (Oct 20, 2016)

*Snap*

We were there last week love it, now in Northumberland and looking to move down east coast next week


----------

